
Show HN: Metis – ECMAScript6 in-memory fulltext search engine - mkcg
https://github.com/MKCG/metis
======
mkcg
Hi,

I'm glad to share "Metis" which is a fulltext search engine written in
ECMAScript 6 with facet capabilities. Results are not yet sorted using a
TF/IDF algorithm, however sort callbacks can be provided.

This is still a WIP project and the engine API will change in the next weeks.
The current revision includes a simple fulltext search with results count and
facets.

It follows semantic versioning and the 1.0.0 should be released in two months.

If you want to use it, be sure to specify the current tag (0.3), as the
overall project structure will changed as explained before. For example, by
the revision 1.0.0, a "Query" object will probably be introduced and will be
notified when the response is returned by a JS worker running on another
thread.

A working example is accessible and generates 1000 documents before indexing
them.

Any critics are welcomed.

